# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  advice ? zeiss or leupy ? HD5  vs VX5HD

## dannyb

looking for a new scope for my 7mm rem mag rem 700 
wanted something with a decent cross hair, good dials, good glass, reasonable zoom.
this is a hunting rifle so weight is a consideration and reticle needs to be suited for hunting also.
I have been thinking about either:

Zeiss Conquest 3-15x42 HD5 or Leupold VX5-HD 3-15x44 CDS-ZL2 

both great scopes in there price range.
can anyone provide some feedback or advice on either of these ?
or suggest others I should look at ?
I'm on the "hunt" so if your thinking of selling let me know too ?

----------


## dannyb

sorry should have said looking at shooting out no further than 600-700 m at the very most, more than likely on average 200-300m

----------


## BRADS

Vx5

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Vx5
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Why ?

----------


## longrange308

Gimps s&b

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I have had both and both are great scopes in their price range, if I had to choose from the two I would choose the vx5, 30mm tube, more elevation, unbeatable warranty,  good glass (although I would mention that if the zeiss had a 30mm tube it would probably trump the vx5 as far as glass quality) 
I'm pretty sure from memory if you use the zero stop on the hd5 it limits you to one rotation of elevation, which is about 17moa (again from memory) which is plenty for a lot of magnum calibers but something to be aware of. I like the ZL2 turrets on the Vx5 they work real well and of course give two full rotations with an indicator for when you are on the second turn. 
Again, both fine scopes and I wouldn't feel under-scoped (is that a word?) with either in most NZ hunting situations

----------


## Tahr

The size of the tube makes no difference to glass quality or light gathering.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> The size of the tube makes no difference to glass quality or light gathering.


I'm not so sure about that, in general I have found 30mm scopes to be "easier on the eye" but that may just be me or may be just that the 30mm scopes I have used actually do have better glass than any inch scopes I have used. If course it's not literally going to make any actual difference to glass quality, that can only ever be determined by the glass that is used but I have definitely found 30mm scopes more comfortable to use especially if sitting behind one for a few hours shooting steel etc I seem to get eye strain easily with a inch scope. Comparing Swaro Z5, Zeiss HD5, VX3i with the likes of VX5/6.
One scope I was really impresses with for the money was a "lowly" Zeiss Terra 3-9 with rz6 reticle, it was an extremely bright little scope and If they would only put a turret on them I would have one any day if I was in the market for a inch scope over the likes of a VX3i

----------


## 199p

Got a few vx5 would get more great alround scopes. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Your other option is the VX3i 4.5-14x40 with a CDS turret. That will easily get you to 500-600 and seeing as you mainly shoot at 200-300 you won't need to dial much if you zero at about 225-250yds.

----------


## chainsaw

Both great scopes, to me eyes the HD5 glass is hard to beat but I’ve not used VX5 in the field so can’t give you a direct comparison. Have several VX6s and really rate these, especially with the ZL2 turrets which u can easily get fitted to older VX6 models. One option u should consider is the VX6 2-12x42. For the ranges you are talking this would be a perfect match. Some good ones come up 2nd hand in your price range, but they such good scopes that people tend to hang to them. One on tardme recently? Another suggestion is to take a look at fire dot reticles- not sure if they have these in VX5 range but they do in VX6. I’d have these on all my scopes if I could- fantastic in low light and bush (don’t have it too bright) , and I also find the fire dot helps focus your eye & brain in pin point pill placement at longer ranges. HD5 have more than one rev dial up, have dialed 1000 yards on my 7mmRemMag

----------


## dannyb

> Gimps s&b


Not in my price range buddy  :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

> Both great scopes, to me eyes the HD5 glass is hard to beat but I’ve not used VX5 in the field so can’t give you a direct comparison. Have several VX6s and really rate these, especially with the ZL2 turrets which u can easily get fitted to older VX6 models. One option u should consider is the VX6 2-12x42. For the ranges you are talking this would be a perfect match. Some good ones come up 2nd hand in your price range, but they such good scopes that people tend to hang to them. One on tardme recently? Another suggestion is to take a look at fire dot reticles- not sure if they have these in VX5 range but they do in VX6. I’d have these on all my scopes if I could- fantastic in low light and bush (don’t have it too bright) , and I also find the fire dot helps focus your eye & brain in pin point pill placement at longer ranges. HD5 have more than one rev dial up, have dialed 1000 yards on my 7mmRemMag


I know what you mean about fire dots, love em and would have one if I could find one. Haven't seen any new ones for sale but I am looking. 
Thanks

----------


## dannyb

> Your other option is the VX3i 4.5-14x40 with a CDS turret. That will easily get you to 500-600 and seeing as you mainly shoot at 200-300 you won't need to dial much if you zero at about 225-250yds.


Hey Stu, I thought about that but really would like something with side focus.

----------


## 199p

> Hey Stu, I thought about that but really would like something with side focus.


You can get the vx3lr its 30mm tube and has side focus

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

And not a great deal cheaper than the vx5

----------


## Tahr

Hasn't the HD5 been superseded by the Conquest V4? Can you still get the HD5?

Ive got an HD5 3-15 and have only got good things to say about it. You can take the zero stop out if you need more that 17mins of elevation. The pop up locking turrets are excellent to use.

I can't compare it with the VX5, but I would rate the glass on my 3-12 vx6 as being brighter than the HD5 at 12 power.

The Leupold warranty is good but Zeiss give fantastic service too. Just bundle it up and send it straight to Zeiss.

Im picking that you could buy either of your choices and be very happy.

----------


## longrange308

> Not in my price range buddy


Will be by the time you buy one of the others 
Then change your underwear so you will sell that then buy another gun then change underwear again 
Then you will be back to the start and at the same money value of that s&b :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Will be by the time you buy one of the others 
> Then change your underwear so you will sell that then buy another gun then change underwear again 
> Then you will be back to the start and at the same money value of that s&b


And then you will buy the s&b and think to yourself why do I need this heavy ass over engineered brick on top of my my hunting rifle and go back to a vx5

----------


## Bos

Ive got the HD5 in 5 - 25x. About 4 years old and still remains a great scope. Gets looked after, but not pampered, so has to take a few knocks and bruises along the way. Has always been reliable and optically seems pretty good in shadows and low light.
Haven't looked through a VX5 but the very thin cross hairs on the VX6 dont do a lot for me. Both good quality scopes;one 25mm, the other 30mm

----------


## Gibo

Leupy, zeiss has a fussy eyebox imo

----------


## chainsaw

In fact two VX6 2-12x42 on the yellow site at minute. Both seem over priced for older models at $1800 & lacking the newer ZL turrets. One is the fire dot. Worth keeping an eye on

----------


## dannyb

> In fact two VX6 2-12x42 on the yellow site at minute. Both seem over priced for older models at $1800 & lacking the newer ZL turrets. One is the fire dot. Worth keeping an eye on


Yup seen them and agree over priced I would really like a little more zoom than 12x too at that price I'd just buy a new vx5 from Guncity or the likes.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

No side focus on 2-12 either if that's really important

----------


## PerazziSC3

Either will be fine. I would give the nudge to leupold 3-15x44 as it's more proportioned then the 3-15 hd5. The hd5 does go for about $1000 so maybe 300 cheaper than a vx5 for essentially exactly the same thing...

----------


## burtonator

I have both and prefer the VX5HD

----------


## veitnamcam

I havent owned a zeiss but have owned a fair few Leupolds with no issues.
If one chooses a sensible "hunting" recticle there is absolutely no need for illumination....at least not with a leupold.

----------


## dannyb

> I havent owned a zeiss but have owned a fair few Leupolds with no issues.
> If one chooses a sensible "hunting" recticle there is absolutely no need for illumination....at least not with a leupold.


like the duplex reticle with a CDS vx5HD ?

this was the issue with the Leupy I had on my Rem 700 it had a fine target dot reticle that I really struggled with at any decent range or a dark background such as scrub

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Duplex, LR Duplex, B&C, and Windplex are all pretty good leupold reticles for a hunting scope

----------


## Gibo

Windplex and CDS is the shit

----------


## 223nut

Got an hd5 and love it, also got a VX3 4.5-20 don't like the vx as its just too big and heavy, 30mm tube means different rings as well. Welcome to have a look through either, will be in the bigsmoke on Monday for the morning

----------


## dannyb

Settled just bought this bad boy

----------


## Gibo

Oh shit bro, looks like one of the knock offs

----------


## dannyb

> Oh shit bro, looks like one of the knock offs


I really hope your kidding

----------


## dannyb

I have the serial number and have emailed leupold, seller is happy to wait till confirmed genuine before making payment

----------


## burtonator

Why yes it seems it is a knock off leupold you should send me the sellers email and ill tell him ill take it off his hands for him  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## dannyb

Wankers I was almost sick for a second  :Sick:   :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha sorry man  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I haven't seen a fake vx5/6 I don't think they actually exist

----------


## veitnamcam

> I haven't seen a fake vx5/6 I don't think they actually exist


Give it time.

----------


## chainsaw

> Oh shit bro, looks like one of the knock offs


 That’s bloody cruel @Gibo, the poor guy has just emptied his bank account

----------


## dannyb

> That’s bloody cruel @Gibo, the poor guy has just emptied his bank account


Haven't paid yet, but yeah was about to. All is good and the seller is being great to deal with

----------


## Gibo

Nothing like a bit of buyers remorse to wake you up  :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmTom

I got the hd5, excellent glass quality and low light is hard to beat!

----------


## gonetropo

ok i have not yet owned a zeiss though i have shot with a few, i would still go for the leupold purely because the back up service is outstanding

----------


## Feebz

How are people finding the ZL2 turret? I'm thinking of getting one retrofitted to my older VX6.

----------


## chainsaw

> How are people finding the ZL2 turret? I'm thinking of getting one retrofitted to my older VX6.


Excellent but the turn around time to get them done seems to vary quite a bit. I’ve had 2 done now, first one was ~3 weeks, 2nd one was 6+.

----------


## Nick-D

> Excellent but the turn around time to get them done seems to vary quite a bit. I’ve had 2 done now, first one was ~3 weeks, 2nd one was 6+.


+1 They are awesome. Bout perfect for a hunting rig IMO

----------


## Feebz

> Excellent but the turn around time to get them done seems to vary quite a bit. I’ve had 2 done now, first one was ~3 weeks, 2nd one was 6+.


 @chainsaw What's the ball-park cost of getting it done? Thanks for the info.

----------


## chainsaw

> @chainsaw What's the ball-park cost of getting it done? Thanks for the info.


Under $300, can’t remember exact number but something like 270 or 280. Give the boys at NZAsia a call for quote. Mine both went back to US to get fitted, some go to Aussie & might be slightly cheaper

----------

